# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  الفلم الرائع (جاكي شان -جيت لي) [ The Forbidden Kingdom 2008 ]

## حسان القضاة

أجمل أفــــــلام الـــــــعــــــــ 2008 ـــــــام 
فلم الأكشن و الفانتازيا و المغامره الجميل جدا جدا جدا 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

The Forbidden Kingdom .. 2008
R5 Quality







لتلافي حدوث مشاكل اثتاء فك الضغط 
يجب تحميل الاصدار الاخير
من برنامج 
WinRAR.3.70

الفــــلــــم مــرفـــوع عــلى عدة  سـيــرفــرات

الروابط في المرفقات

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مشكوووووووووووور حسان 
ان شاء الله بحظره الليله

----------


## حسان القضاة

> مشكوووووووووووور حسان 
> ان شاء الله بحظره الليله


ان شاء الله ..على فكره لو كنت بدك تنزله من موقع الرابيدشير بتعرف انه رح يطلب منك بعد تنزيل اول ملف تنتظر فتره من الوقت حتى تنزل الملف الثاني ..بتقدر ما تستنى وتنزل مباشره عن طريق عمل ريستارت للمودم او الراوتر يالي عندك لانه الموقع بيتعرف عليك عن طريق الاي بي  ولما تعمل ريستارت رح تتغير ..الا لو انك شابك دايل اب  :Bl (4): 

مشاهده ممتعه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ان شاء الله ..على فكره لو كنت بدك تنزله من موقع الرابيدشير بتعرف انه رح يطلب منك بعد تنزيل اول ملف تنتظر فتره من الوقت حتى تنزل الملف الثاني ..بتقدر ما تستنى وتنزل مباشره عن طريق عمل ريستارت للمودم او الراوتر يالي عندك لانه الموقع بيتعرف عليك عن طريق الاي بي  ولما تعمل ريستارت رح تتغير ..الا لو انك شابك دايل اب 
> 
> مشاهده ممتعه


شكرا الك 
والله انته حليتلي مشكله كثير بتصير معي

----------


## باريسيا

*يسلمو اديك حسون 

والله انت من الاخر 

يعطيك العافيه حبوب 

وبانتظار جديدك*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكووووووووووور حسان 

انا حظرته من اسبويعن

والفلم رهييييب رهيييييب


أحلى اشي دخلت جاكي شان على الموقف

وكمان لما يكون جاكي بدعي للمطر وبروح جت لي .........  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

شكرا حسان ،جاري التحميل

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور يا حسون ...

ما عندك أفلام رعب ...!!!؟؟؟

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *يسلمو اديك حسون 
> 
> والله انت من الاخر 
> 
> يعطيك العافيه حبوب 
> 
> وبانتظار جديدك*



شكرا الك على المرور الرائع ..والجديد قادم ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> مشكووووووووووور حسان 
> 
> انا حظرته من اسبويعن
> 
> والفلم رهييييب رهيييييب
> 
> 
> أحلى اشي دخلت جاكي شان على الموقف
> 
> وكمان لما يكون جاكي بدعي للمطر وبروح جت لي ......... :db465236ff:


كويس انك ما كملت  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

الفلم رائع ..بس الاروع مرورك ...شكرا للمرور

----------


## حسان القضاة

> شكرا حسان ،جاري التحميل



مشاهده ممتعه حلا

----------


## حسان القضاة

> مشكور يا حسون ...
> 
> ما عندك أفلام رعب ...!!!؟؟؟


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

الفلم الجاي فلم رعب واهداء الك  :Smile:  

شكرا على المرور

----------


## dana

thnxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## ajluni top

الفلم حلو وحضرته قبل اسبوعين

مشكور حسان

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور حسان لكن بدون زعل انا ما عجبني الفلم 

مش كتير

----------


## Sad Story

فيلم رائع شكرااا

----------


## The Gentle Man

مشكوووووور حسان
فلم رائع جدا

----------


## azame

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## azame

:Df3d6b430e: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e:

----------


## عسولة الوادي

عوافي ع الفيلم النايس

----------


## alothman77

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ابو قصي جرادات

مشكور انشاء الله احضرو

----------

